

Running a South Pole data center - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/04/24/coolest-jobs-in-tech-literally-running-a-south-pole-data-center/

======
evanb
I'll re-post here what I posted the last time this came around:

I applied for this job. I have a PhD in physics and have some administrative
experience, and I didn't (yet) have a postdoc position. The application
process was very interesting---I had a phone conference-call interview with a
few people in Wisconsin and New Zealand. I made what must have been a
relatively short short list, because the interview was not cheap: they flew me
to WIPAC, had me take a full physical (ultrasound, cardio study, chest x-rays,
etc.) which is required for any winter-over position, set up a full day of
interviews with science-side, tech-side, and administrative-side people, some
of whom themselves had wintered over. The beer and cheese curds in Madison are
great. Check out the Great Dane.

A lot of the interview was to gauge personality, and there were a lot of
questions along the lines of "If someone was acting in a dangerous &
threatening way, and you were in a place more remote than the space station
(in the sense that there is no escape capsule or any chance for rescue) what
would you do?"

The tech that keeps IceCube going is a bunch of custom-designed and
manufactured blades which receive (IIRC) UDP from the sensors in the ice. A
lot of processing happens at the pole, because the limited (and satellite-
orbit-dependent) bandwidth would make transferring the whole dataset wildly
impractical. So the "interesting" events are found on-site and sent over the
satellite, while everything is also written to tape. Once the summer comes the
tape is swapped out. Scientists can also query additional data to be sent via
satellite if they need something specific. A few weeks later I was told that
for the two IceCube winter-over tech positions, I was third choice, and that
if one of the people offered the job sustains an injury, fails the
psychological examination, or backs out, that I might be called on short
notice. As I didn't have a job at that point, it was OK by me, but I was
certainly disappointed. I'm happy in my postdoc position, but will certainly
apply again when the time comes.

Had I wintered over, it would have been the smallest of small-world phenomena,
as someone I know from college was one of the chefs there this winter.

Aside: I have heard that (if you get the job) they will sometimes
preventatively remove your wisdom teeth / demand & provide other preventative
treatments.

~~~
ericd
Really neat story, thanks for sharing!

I heard that appendices are personae non gratae at the South Pole, do you know
if that's true?

~~~
evanb
I don't know, actually. That seems more invasive that taking wisdom teeth out.
I can ask around if you want.

------
tajen
Excellent article!

What is the profile of the people who would agree to work there? Do they do it
for money? You need to live separated from social life for a year (let alone
reiterating the next year), that means you're not progressing in terms of
love/family. Basically your whole private life is suspended like it is in
prison. Even as a solider, there is probably more private life. Is it properly
compensated by the coolness of the job?

So do those sysadmins have a profile of "They gave me the choice of prison
back home, so I opted for the Pole"? They are ultra-skilled for sure, since
paying one excellent admin is cheaper than two average ones. So I guess the
pay is 3x the SF wage? OTOH, research isn't known for paying much since it's
full of passionate people who'd give up everything to be here.

~~~
icebraining
Last time this story was posted there were some enthusiastic people saying
they'd take the job:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8569459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8569459)

Apparently it pays $52k/y plus expenses.

~~~
pooper
If it covers all expenses and I can save at least $50k per year, I'd not mind
it. Although in full disclosure, I find it very unlikely that I'd return the
year after.

------
plorg
[2012] Previously on HN:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8566582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8566582)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3884607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3884607)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3964867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3964867)

